# Parking Heidelberg



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

We are travelling down through Germany next week and want to stop in Heidelberg for a day we will be staying on Stellplatz but the nearest one to Heidelberg is 17km away, has anyone got experience of parking a 7.5M motorhome in the centre of Heidelberg and can recommend a central car park that can accomodate our M/H ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



kazzzy said:


> ... has anyone got experience of parking a 7.5M motorhome in the centre of Heidelberg and can recommend a central car park that can accomodate our M/H ?


Yes, I have this experience: In the town centre you can just forget it! Not possible.

The only option for day parking is a Park&Ride place south of the city centre, at "Messplatz". From there it is about 2 km to the centre, and there is a tram connection. Co-ordinates are 49°23' 27'' N / 8°40' 25'' E. Overnight parking there is neither permitted nor recommended.

For an overnight stay I would recommend the "stellplatz" in Ladenburg. Which is probably the one you had in mind anyway. Ladenburg has good train connections to Heidelberg, so it would be possible to leave the van there over the day, and take the train.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> For an overnight stay I would recommend the "stellplatz" in Ladenburg. Which is probably the one you had in mind anyway. Ladenburg has good train connections to Heidelberg, so it would be possible to leave the van there over the day, and take the train.


I agree. Nice swimming pool complex next to the Stellplatz too!


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool thanks for the advice, I guessed the parking would be a problem but the Stellplatz will be perfect. Thanks to you both.


----------

